# Where to find Daiwa Sealine parts?



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

Hello Everybody, 

Where should I look for parts for an older Daiwa Sealine 900H? I need the handle screw and the set screw. Also, if anyone has another 900H sitting around collecting dust, I would be interested in taking it off your hands for a fair price.

Thanks


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

http://www.rodnreeldepot.com/

He may have it. All my dealings with him have been top notch.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Maybe OceanMaster can help you from this forum. If he's on, he'll pick up on this thread.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Pompano Joe would be a dude to ask as well. He'll probably respond on this thread when he sees it as well.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

With respect to my friends Ron and Keith...I get my Daiwa parts from Southwestern Parts and Service if possible (best price). If not, I go strait to Daiwa. Let me know what you need and I'll check availability and price. 

If we can't find the parts, we can always make them.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I usually don't have to order many Daiwa parts. If I do I go straight to Daiwa. 

I have upgraded the drags on the 900 series reels like the Rockcod Special. It takes new metal washers and new carbon washers I make at home. From 20 lbs. of drag to 35 lbs. Those reel have all SS internals.

Try looking on eBay for a parts reel. I'll start looking myself.

Keith


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

Hi Everybody, 

Thanks for all the responses. I love this reel and want to get it back into working order. I will check out all the suggestions and follow up with you guys if I can't find what I am looking for.

Thanks


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Tuna's Reel Troubles has the parts you need for about $3.00 plus shipping.

Handle Screw 781-2301

Handle Lock Screw 353-2811


----------



## Squidder (Apr 20, 2009)

Tuna Tom and Pauly are very dear friends mine at Tuna's Reel Troubles in Michigan. They will hook you up for sure!

Rick C.


----------

